# The eagle -um bear- has landed



## Tangerini (Mar 28, 2007)

The Otter King in his quest to populate the world with look-alike bears schlepping Canon products, shipped a small package to my doorstep.  The following is an unscripted, uncut, and detailed recount of the goings on from the bears arrival forward (well mostly).
Oh and I apologize in advance that I most likely won't be able to live up to Anty's adventures with Colin:
​***​
  Woohoo! I exclaimed as I caught a glimpse of the mail man jogging back to his truck from my front porch.  Id been anxiously awaiting the package containing Duncan and knew that that day just had to be _the_ day. 

  *Hmm were those tires squealing outside?  No matter - I cant wait to meet our guest!*

  I ripped open the front door and snatched up the package. Yay!  Duncans here!  From inside the box I could hear a soft, Mh mrmh mrumph. Eagerly I tore open the box with help from a pair of scissors.  What was that? I asked.
              I said.  My names NOT Duncan you daft woman!
              Oh, I replied dejectedly, I thought it was a nice name...
              It is a nice name.  A _nice_ name used by a _nice_ lad back home.  It is not, however, _my_ name (_nor am I nice_) the last he uttered under his breath and before I could question it he said, Im Declan.  He looked around at the house quickly, So these are my digs then?

​





Wait a minute.  Is that chocolate on your paws?!  I said aghast.  And what are these wrappers... H- Hey!  Weren't those chocolate bars for us?!
              What can I say?  I got a bit peckish on the flight over.  Speaking of... got anything to eat?

  And so we got off to a rocky start...

  Three times during the day I caught Declan raiding our supply of British goods.​






  Finally I decided to send him to a time-out​




This is total rubbish!  He exclaimed from his perch, bo!!ocks to you! but I think he finally got my point.

  I was so relieved when my husband came home (our rocky start turned into a rocky day) I introduced him to our guest hoping he could "babysit" Declan for a while.

              I need a drink I said exasperatedly as I headed to the fridge.
              Bloody he!!, thats the first sensible thing youve said since Ive arrived!​




Cheers mate!​


----------



## ariadne76 (Mar 28, 2007)

I love the last shot!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 30, 2007)

wow


----------



## bnz506 (Mar 30, 2007)

haha that last shot is funny1!!!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 30, 2007)

BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!! 





Great thread!  I just knew Colin had an evil twin.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## BoblyBill (Mar 31, 2007)

I like it... We will need more of this story... Soon


----------



## karissa (Mar 31, 2007)

To fun!  And I agree.. that last shot rocks.


----------



## Funky (Mar 31, 2007)

omg do i see weetabix?!?!?!!??


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 20, 2007)

Declan, in an effort to establish his rank among the other animals of the house decided it best to stake claim to the queen dog's chair. "If I can show her where my place is, surely the rest will follow" He said as he climbed into his new 'throne'.

It didn't take long for the target of his ploy to notice his intent. The queen of the pack eyed her competition and weighed his worthiness.





She came to her conclusion quickly, and took swift action to rid this menace from her presents.






Feeling a bit foolish (and also a touch afraid - though he'd never admit to it) 
He retreated to join some animals who were _a bit more his 'style'_ <-- his words - though I'm pretty sure the location of their perch (out of reach of those cranky dogs) was factored in there somewhere - oh I mean -_ I guess he wanted to show off how daring he is in his extreme climbing ability.






_Feeling a bit more brave - ahem - _I mean peckish_, he said goodbye to his monkey friends in search of food.
"Mmm, what do I see over there?" Declan said when he spied a bright pink treat on the other side of the room.






He didn't even have enough time to lick his lips before another of the native animals appeared to show dominants






I reassured him as I rescued - um, I mean - _moved him away from a chilly draft, _ "Ah nevermind Declan," I said, "that isn't a real Peep anyway, you'd just end up with a mouth full of fluff n stuff." 

Still hungry he found a couple of veggies hanging out in the kitchen... this time he executed caution as he snuck up on them, trying to avoid any other scary natives - uhm er, I mean - _he showed__ off his extreme hunting prowess_...






Feeling a bit sorry for him at this point, I sighed, "Oh Declan, those veggies are also full of cotton. Here, I think this will help fill that empty spot in your tummy."
I sat him down to enjoy a beary good treat and he reluctantly growled a thank you.






**Just for the record all italisized words are Declan's interjections, I just so happen to have a moment to type this without him glaring over my shoulder, as he's off trying to eat another stuffed food item...**


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 20, 2007)

Ah Declan, I see you're doing your best to fit into your new household and get along with the natives. You looked particularly 'fetching' when playing the part of the 'hear no evil' monkey.  You should have your 'peeps' call Colin's 'peeps' to arrange for a get together....


----------



## madcatz (Apr 22, 2007)

I love these threads....how would say someone like me go about getting one of thee bears?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 22, 2007)

madcatz said:


> I love these threads....how would say someone like me go about getting one of thee bears?



Lots of brown nosing and bribery thrown in LostProphet's direction


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 22, 2007)

good to see he is still alive and kicking


----------



## madcatz (Apr 23, 2007)

who is this "lostprophet" and what do I need to do...lol


----------



## Tangerini (Jan 21, 2008)

Time for a sadly neglected update...*

Dear LP,
I begrudgingly write you at the fruit lady's pestering.  
Recently I suffered through one of the worst invented pastimes, 
the road trip.  We unlike other luckier road trip participants, 
drove through the flatness that is Kansas.

Luckily I stole the fruit lady's coffee, it made at least 10 of the first 220 miles bearable.







At our destination (middle of nowhere Kansas), I spotted a most
welcome oasis; Starbucks!
After cleverly nabbing one of the fruit lady's Starbucks cards, I 
ordered myself a grande, triple shot, mocha, almond, vanilla coffee 
(with honey).  Then I prayed I could survive the drive back to my 
prison.

I know what you're thinking... 'more coffee?'  My answer is: *absolutely*!
Kansas requires even more caffeine than I was able to get my furry 
little paws on.   Next time (if I'm unlucky enough for there to _be_ a next
time), I shall require my coffee intravenously.






The fruit lady insisted not only that I pose for this next ridiculous photo,
but that I also add it to my message to you.  
She finds it funny.
Sometimes I hate my life.







At last, I found the perfect postcard for you.  Let me just say, it's hard
enough stealing a postcard when you're small like I am (not to mention
my lack of opposable thumbs and my fuzzy paws), but I can't describe
howridiculous I felt with it rolled up under my shirt.  Thank goodness the
fruit lady isn't very observant.






*I do not advocate theft, thievery, lying, or other general do-baddiness. (Remember, Declan is the _evil_ twin.)  I also have nothing against Kansas, its middle of nowhere places, or its general flatness.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 21, 2008)

LOVE the update!!!! And the pics! And the disclaimer at the end. Funny funny stuff!! :lmao:


----------

